# FS: LeClerc Jack Loom, 8 harness, 10 treadles



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

For sale is a 4' 5" wide by 4' 1" tall LeClerc Jack Loom. It has 10 treadles and comes with 8 sheds/harnesses and there is room for 12. One of the extra tracks for a shed is bent but can be put right if needed but it isn't being used with only the 8 sheds. There are 2 reeds at 10 and 12 dpi and 46" long. It has a sectional warping beam. Also included is a LeClerc loom bench. 

The loom is located in Westminster, MD - about 40 miles west of Baltimore and 60 northeast of DC. Local Pick Up Only

Asking $1700 for all. Cash Please

Thank you,
Lavender Blue


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Can't find the edit button to edit my first post so here are my changes:

Price Reduction: was asking $1700.... NOW $1600

Thanks!


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Price reduced to $1200

Also listed on ebay.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope you sell it.. I only wish I had the money, because our oldest daughter would love to have it..
I guess I will have to get busy and build the jack loom I have plans for.. LOL Not that, that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Sold through Craiglist.


----------

